# Overclock AMD Phenom 140 into dual core?



## AllanFAQfin (Aug 21, 2007)

I have ASRock N68C-S UCC (unlock computer core) and processor AMD Phenom 140 2,7GHz

How do I unlock it? I tried in BIOS to unclock but have not experience of unlocking!?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Phenom 140?? There is no such animal.

Do you mean a 140 watt Phenom X4? - nothing to unlock if so.
Sempron 140? - is a single core proc; also nothing to unlock.

edit: My mistake. The Sempron 140 (Sargas core) is actually the Regor core used in the Athlon II X2.


----------

